# Best Wiper Blades?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Does anyone have a favorite wiper blade? I rolled the dice and ordered the Bosch ICON's. I didn't go to the parts store because:


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

:lol: :lol:

I've had bad luck with the Rain-X Latitude wipers on my car. They would always leave a streak right though the middle of the drivers side, even brand new. The Goodyear wiper blades from Costco haven't been all that great for me either. I recently switched to the cheapest brand that Walmart had, Autodrive is the brand I think. They have been great so far (go figure).


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I like the older style wipers rather than the frameless ones. They seem to chatter less for me.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like to keep the car original


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> I like to keep the car original







Thanks @wardconnor for sharing this YouTube gold.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I've got the Bosch Icons on my truck and they have performed admirably. I will definitely buy them again when needed.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

The autodetailing geeks I know like the PIAA super silicone wipers. A bit more up front, but the inserts are replaceable. No more throwing away the entire frame.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I some version of a Rain-X blade. It was the framed blade. On my wife's car they were good. On mine for some reason they left a little bit untouched or smeared. I have bad luck with wiper blades. Of course, I just got a newer car last week and whatever blades the dealer had on were fine. As someone mentioned above, they're probably just some cheapie.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I get whatever Costco has, or if they don't have the size I need, whatever's on sale somewhere. Wiper blades, to me, are just a consumable part. No sense on spending extra $ on something that might last a tad longer than the cheaper one.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I had been running the frameless Rain-X wipers but I'm not much of a fan of their attachment adapters, very bulky compared to the OEM wipers for my '13 Silverado. I have Bosch Icons on there now. So far so good. We are approaching monsoon season in a couple months so we shall see. Then I'm sure July and Aug will destroy them!

For what it's worth, the best upgrade for visibility out the front is running the Rain-X washer fluids. Always there, don't have to really think about it. And I get mad if someone fills up my reservoir with the blue chit. :roll: :lol: It's rare that I take one of my vehicles in for service anyways.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I like to keep the car original
> ...


EF8GhC-T_Mo[/MEDIA]?t=25s]"Right....Right...Right"


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I buy mine from Costco. Mostly the rainX ones


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I usually go with Rain-X or the Bosch "blade" type wipers. I'm real particular when it comes to wipers so I replace them every 6 months or so on both cars. I have found that you don't gain much by spending more for wipers as they only tend to last about 6 months anyway so I just get what's on sale at AutoZone or if I'm at Walmart, I'll pick up a set if needed. I have also found that if you clean the wiping edge of the wipers every so often with glass cleaner or any AP cleaner you can get a little more life out of them as dirt and debris can build up on them over time.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I've had these on my truck since 2012 https://www.amazon.com/Silblade/b/r...00524011&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Silblade. Life time warranty. I actually had one slightly rust and the manufacture sent me two new replacements.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

PIAA wipers super silicone blades. I learned about them when I was selling auto parts back in 2009-2011. Friend at work turned me on to them as we often hated how fast the rain x and Bosch icons would wear out for people and they would come back in and want their money back. We would have to catalog order them but now they're available on amazon or tire rack. First set I bought for my wife's grand Cherokee lasted nearly 7 years and they worked amazing. Absolutely worth the money.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Have to agree with others about the PIAA blades. They are freaking awesome. It's all I buy. They last forever too.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll have to give those a try next time I need a set.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'll have to give those a try next time I need a set.


I am doing the same. I like the idea of being able to refill them which is WAY cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## macleod52 (Feb 23, 2018)

I use Valeo and have been for god knows how long. Maybe 10 years? They are the company that made the original frameless wiper blade. I get them on Amazon.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I put the Bosch Icon blades on my truck and holy cow, those things are no joke. Those are going to be my go-to blades now.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

PIAA for all my vehicles. Hands down the best. It rains a lot here.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Bumping this old thread. I just ordered some PIAA for my car. Winter is here and I need to replace mine.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I just replaced both sets on both of my cars with PIAA blades about a month ago, so only time will tell but so far so good :thumbup:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I try to replace mine in spring. I feel that running the wipers across icy windshields tends to reduce their life.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Check wiper blade prices on Rockauto.com... I stock up on them for all my vehicles about once a year. Even with shipping prices, its still cheaper than locally.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> Check wiper blade prices on Rockauto.com...


+1


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

or you can go this route

[media]https://youtu.be/gEoOWgV6Dl8[/media]


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anyone use 303 Aerospace Protectant and have good results? Is it TLF approved???


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

I've used it on my interior of my truck and it works great! even tried it on the cowl around the windshield meets the wiper themselves and seems to be holding up well.

I hadn't tried it on my wipers yet because its a new truck that is less than 4 months old.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Looking for windshield wiper recommendations for a 2014 Silverado. The ones I buy are good but pretty expensive, just wondering what others use.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

One recommendation I can make is I use RainX wiper fluid on both my cars. You really don't even need wipers but if you run them with the fluid the results are amazing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Looking for windshield wiper recommendations for a 2014 Silverado. The ones I buy are good but pretty expensive, just wondering what others use.


Merged with this topic.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Anyone use 303 Aerospace Protectant and have good results? Is it TLF approved???


Good for interior and trim, but needs to be re-applied on external surfaces regularly.

I prefer Optimum Opti-seal for glass coating. Beads up the water really well, hardly use wipers if I'm going more than 30mph.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kds said:


> I put the Bosch Icon blades on my truck and holy cow, those things are no joke. Those are going to be my go-to blades now.


----------



## gilly (Oct 31, 2018)

gregonfire said:


> Have to agree with others about the PIAA blades. They are freaking awesome. It's all I buy. They last forever too.


^this. I've been using piaa Silicone blades since high school (a long time ago). Will never use anything else. I've had the ones on my land cruiser for almost 5yrs. and they're still running great. Add a little rain-x to the blades and windshield Once or twice during the rainy season and you're golden. I'm in Oregon too and we tend to get a decent amount of rain.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

PIAA blades have been mentioned a few times now. I'll never go back to anything else.

I used to have a friend that worked at an auto parts store. They wouldn't carry them because they'd expect less people to buy wiper blades over time. Wiper blades are a nice source of revenue for those stores so it's not in their best interest to have PIAA blades.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I do find it interesting that Valeo and Rain-x both have Silicone wiper blades now. I just don't how much Silicone they have in them compared to the PIAA blades.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Hmmm... I've been a Bosch ICON user for years. Very happy with them, but might have to give the PIAA blades a look next time I'm in need.
I tried some Rain-X blades once on wifey's car. Main problem was that removing them ~2 years later required snapping their ill-conceived plastic adapters into multiple pieces because they wouldn't release from the J portion of the wiper arms. Wouldn't use those again even if they were free.

I used to use Rain-X on my windshield until I discovered Aquapel. Application requires a bit more effort to buff it down (it's thicker) but it lasts 6-9 months instead of 6-9 weeks. Last coat on my daily went on in April and it's still working okay. Gonna do another coat probably this week to make sure I'm good through winter.


----------

